# Singlespeed MTB



## Cope (20 Dec 2011)

I've been invited to do some offroad riding with some local chaps each weekend. I've no idea exactly what the terrain is like, but we live on the edge of the south downs, and I hear it's pretty lumpy.

I don't have a suitable bike - certainly nothing with front suspension. I've also got some friends doing a coast-to-coast in Scotland later in the year. They recommend that if I come along, I get something more rugged than my road bike.

Budget is not going to be high - let's say 500 max. Now, I'm a fixed-wheel / single-speed fan. I've ridden fixed for almost 14 years, and the idea of using gears is just a bit weird. So - I'd probably want to go with single speed on a MTB.

This begs a question - this looks to be the kind of thing available off the peg:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/marlin-29-ss-2012-mountain-bike-ec030310

Does this look good to you guys?

What would be involved in sourcing a frame, forks, brakes, wheels etc myself? Would 500 quid very quickly vanish?


----------



## Zoiders (21 Dec 2011)

Converting most geared MTB to S/S is actualy rteally easy to do, it's a simple chainring and chain tensioner job coupled with spacers on the cassette free hub body so if you can find something second hand cheaply enough it might be an easy win.

The Marlin looks good for the cash, certainly cheaper than a build from scratch with a purpose made frame with slidinng drop outs or track ends.

Some say look for an eccentric BB but I would not trust one off road as the cranks are being used with your weight on them when the bike is getting knocked about.


----------



## Ozzeh (22 Dec 2011)

If your budget was negotiable, I'd consider suggesting an on-one frame. They currently have their carbon 456 frames available for a very very reasonable £299:

http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOCAR456UF/on_one_carbon_456_frame_raw
http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOCAR456ND/on_one_carbon_456_un_decaled_frame_

These have swappable drop outs so you can swap to a horizontal track dropout and lose the tensioner. Now I'm pretty sure that a build based on one of these frames is going to set you back more than your £500 budget but the frames seem to be well regarded so you should get the majority of your money back if you decide to sell it in the not too distant future... And if you keep it, the flexibility of swapping dropouts means you could potentially go geared for the coast to coast.

Oh, and don't forget you can coast! If you're anything like me you'll forget you're on a freewheel bike and pedal constantly. Thankfully pedal strike isn't nearly the issue on a geared bike as it is on a fixed-gear


----------



## lukesdad (23 Dec 2011)

Depends on what the chaps are like, cos you ll be certainly holding them up.


----------



## Milo (28 Dec 2011)

A single speed mountain bike????
I would pass.


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Dec 2011)

The Trek looks like it would do the job. The fork has mechanical lock out I see, which would be helpful in getting up those hills.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2011)

Basically 'what Zoiders and Yellow Fang said.'

I ride my SS MTB on the South Downs from time-to-time and my super-fit friend Simon has no problem keeping up with the geared boys and girls on his.

The alternative is to buy second hand and convert to SS. Someone like Charlie the Bikemonger will sell you a kit. Upward acting push tensioner off road for the extra chain wrap is better than a downward pull action one because of the torque you'll be putting through the transmisson.

SS'ing on the South Downs is very good for the heart lungs and legs. Fixed would be do-able on the South Downs Way, essentially an unsurfaced road for the most part, but on more technical stuff fixed is at best a 'mare and at worse dangerous.


----------



## Roger the Cat (31 Dec 2011)

I ride a rigid singlespeed MTB in the Peak District and it is a completely different style of riding but the bike is capable of anything this area has to throw at it so don't be dissuaded if singlespeed is your choice. Lukesdad has a very good point, I ride solo so it's not an issue for me, perhaps letting them know what you are intending to ride will help them with route selection etc.

The Trek looks a pretty good offer and there should be plenty around at the moment. Built mine from an old Cindercone frame and assorted parts - cost less than £150 all up.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jan 2012)

I would go for a geared bike as it means you have more options of the type and pace of riding you can do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

